# Leo's a BIG boy!



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Look how BIG Leo has gotten since I posted last!! He's almost 14 months old and still growing like a weed! Lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Dogo?? He's SOOO adorable!


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, a huge Dogo!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww i lubs him , we wanted a dogo before we got loki , I have a thing for white dogs


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awww i lubs him , we wanted a dogo before we got loki , I have a thing for white dogs


Thank you! I love white dogs too! Leo is so regal looking! He's about 120 pounds already and still has a lot of filling out to do yet. We think he'll cross the 150 pound mark! His littermate, Nora, isn't too far behind him in size either!


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

he is stunning!


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Leo and Nora waiting for a treat! (This was taken about a week ago...Leo is on the left and Nora's on the right.)


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

SemperFiGirl said:


> Leo and Nora waiting for a treat! (This was taken about a week ago...Leo is on the left and Nora's on the right.)


Gawd, these dogs are so freakin' hansum.


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww, thanks Moose and BitterSweet! 

Here's a cute one...Leo and Sundee the Pug cuddling on the sofa!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures, and yeahhh getting BIG!! Loving the last picture!! lol


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

very nice. he still got some growin to do too


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful dogs!!  I love dogos my brother wants to get one when he's out of the military.


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

ashes said:


> beautiful dogs!!  I love dogos my brother wants to get one when he's out of the military.


Thank you! Funny that you say that as my husband is a 22 year retired GySgt, USMC. For some reason, Dogos really appeal to the military men!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice pix, and it's been way too long since you last posted!! We need more updates from you!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

...........................


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yes they do and my brother is also USMC lol he's going to be a year in March.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Yayyyyyy!! My favorite dogo's EVER!!    Its been FAR to long since you've posted pictures of them! Shame on you!  I absolutely LOVE them. They are stunning!

BIG was 109 lbs. last week, and he just turned 7 months a couple days ago!  My guess is he'll be around 160 full grown.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

great pics i love dogo's been thinking i may like one, one day once the cats are gone


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

SemperFiGirl said:


> Awww, thanks Moose and BitterSweet!
> 
> Here's a cute one...Leo and Sundee the Pug cuddling on the sofa!


Awwwe, look at that head! Heehee! I must created a Dogo puppy.


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I knew these pictures would make Adrian happy! He's always been the Dogos biggest fan! Hahaha 

Bittersweet, I can't wait to see your Dogo puppy drawing! You are sooo talented!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude...

I am T-H-E biggest fan of your Dogo's!!         

I think I've opened this thread about 8 or 9 times and have looked over the pictures over and over again. LOL. I need more pics!


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Dude...
> 
> I am T-H-E biggest fan of your Dogo's!!
> 
> I think I've opened this thread about 8 or 9 times and have looked over the pictures over and over again. LOL. I need more pics!


Adrian, I will work on getting new pics posted just for you!     We need to keep their biggest fan happy! LOL


----------

